# freie ports ermitteln?



## grayson (4. Jul 2005)

Hallo!

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit zu ermitteln, welche Ports auf einem Rechner noch frei sind um darauf zb. eine Socketverbindung zu öffnen.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das raus bekommen kann?

danke


----------



## Bert Brenner (4. Jul 2005)

Um eine Verbindung zu öffnen brauchst du dich nicht drum kümmern, da bekommst du eine zufällig gewählten Port > 1023.

Um deine Frage zu beantworten:

Mit netstat oder du weisst welche Serverdienste bereitgestellt werden und suchst dir einfach einen Port aus der nicht verwendet wird.


----------



## thE_29 (4. Jul 2005)

Und falls der Port benutzt wird, bekommst du so und so eine Exception!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jul 2005)

console öffnen

netstat eintippen

return

(unter linux besser netstat -lp)


----------

